# Was wird das nächste Aion?



## wildrazor09 (6. November 2009)

Hi, es ist wohl jedem aufgefallen, dass WoW immer einen persönlichen Killer hat.

AoC
WAR
Aion

alles schon gesehen, nun da Aion draußen ist und...naja.....es ist halt draußen, hat WoW keinen Antreiber mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt mal die Frage an Euch, welches Game wird der nächste WoW- Killer?

Mir fällt jetzt nichts so ein.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Diablo 3... nichts was nicht von Blizzard kommt kann WoW killen.


----------



## Lari (6. November 2009)

SWToR denke ich. Also zumindest in den Foren.
Großen Erfolg traue ich persönlich nur GuildWars2 und dem neuen Blizzard MMORPG zu.

Aber Konkurrenz schadet nie.


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. November 2009)

Ich denk mal auch das es das neue MMO von Blizz sein wird


----------



## Bummrar (6. November 2009)

SWTOR!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

playmobil world online
anyone?


----------



## feyja (6. November 2009)

für mich ist aion immernoch das beste Spiel auf den Markt.
- Sauviel zu entdecken
- Anspruchsvolle Instanzen
- PvPPvE und keine BG's die schon bei 5 mal kein Spass machen
- keine Geschlossene Instanzserver zur Primetime
- und ich muss keine Dailys machen, die eh schon auswenig kenn

Ich bezweifle, dass ich ewig bei Aion bleibe, aber lvl 50 und n paar Monate anschließend spielen, werd ich gewiss.


----------



## Arandes (6. November 2009)

Ich denke, entweder das nächste Blizzard-MMO oder Singlegame (wobei DAS eher schwer wäre) oder es zerstört sich durch die mittlerweile verkorkste Community selber.


----------



## Totebone (6. November 2009)

da BLizzard ein next generation MMO angekündigt hat denke ich wird das auch der WoW killer sein, Blizzard könnte zudem langsam versuchen WoW zu zerstören (Pet-Shop etc.) um die Leute zu ihrem neuen Spiel (World of Starcraft denk ich mal) zu bringen.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Hi, es ist wohl jedem aufgefallen, dass WoW immer einen persönlichen Killer hat.
> 
> AoC
> WAR
> ...



mein WoWKiller,
03/2010 - GT5 für ps3

mein jetztiger WoWkiller,
RL - ja es hat mich wieder


----------



## Totebone (6. November 2009)

feyja schrieb:


> für mich ist aion immernoch das beste Spiel auf den Markt.
> - Sauviel zu entdecken
> - Anspruchsvolle Instanzen
> - PvPPvE und keine BG's die schon bei 5 mal kein Spass machen
> ...



Naja .... dafür Warteschlangen vor den Servern 
Und 100mal Wiederholel Quest damit grinden mehr Ep bringt ^^


----------



## Occasus (6. November 2009)

Bis jetzt hat noch nichts WoW gekillt. Wird auch so lange bleiben bis sie Diablo 3 auf dem Markt haben.


----------



## Arandes (6. November 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> mein WoWKiller,
> 03/2010 - GT5 für ps3
> 
> mein jetztiger WoWkiller,
> RL - ja es hat mich wieder




Kaum zu glauben, aber es geht auch mit WoW + RL =)

Was für mich noch mein persönlicher Killer wäre: Wenn FF-XI Online ein wenig an der Grafik schrauben würde und an der Steuerung =) Dann hätte es mich jederzeit wieder.


----------



## Zylenia (6. November 2009)

Star Wars The Old Republic

Hoffe ganz stark ,das es Super wird.
Endlich weg von Orcs und Elfen.
Fast 5 jahre WoW ,ist meist nur noch langweilig ,mal ein Raid oder Instanz,ja kennt man alles.
Da setzt ich im Moment meine ganzen Hoffnugen drauf was Pc Spiele bertrifft.

STAR WARS ORDER 66
Execute Order 66

Episch


----------



## feyja (6. November 2009)

Warteschlangen  hat ich seit 3 wochen keine mehr, und wenn ich recht erinnere gab es auch bei WoW in den ersten 2 Wochen Warteschlangen zu Release, zu BC release und zu LK Release . Dazu waren aber die Server so rappelvoll, dass man sich nur noch durch die Gebiete gelaggt hat oder gleich der Server abgeraucht ist, was bei Aion nicht der Fall war.


----------



## Arandes (6. November 2009)

feyja schrieb:


> Warteschlangen hat ich seit 3 wochen keine mehr, und wenn ich recht erinnere gab es auch bei WoW in den ersten 2 Wochen Warteschlangen zu Release, zu BC release und zu LK Release . Dazu waren aber die Server so rappelvoll, dass man sich nur noch durch die Gebiete gelaggt hat oder gleich der Server abgeraucht ist, was bei Aion nicht der Fall war.




Zu BC und LK Release hatte ich weder Warteschlangen noch Laggs. Vl. hatte ich aber auch mit dem Server Glück, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Enyalios (6. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Hi, es ist wohl jedem aufgefallen, dass WoW immer einen persönlichen Killer hat.
> 
> AoC
> WAR
> ...



Meine Fresse, das "WoW-Killer"-Gerede bringen doch eh nur Leute wie du in die Foren. Dazu braucht man sich nur mal deine Postings hier durchlesen. Jedesmal wenn ein neues MMO erscheint das Potential hat schwirren so Typen wie du in deren Foren und versuchen es schlecht zu reden, aus Angst es könnte sich was an deinem WoW-Umfeld ändern. Einfach nur ärmlich..

Lass die Leute spielen was ihnen Spaß macht !


----------



## gradof (6. November 2009)

Ich denke Star Wars The Old Republik hat großes Potenzial


----------



## Palatschinkn (6. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich denk mal auch das es das neue MMO von Blizz sein wird



Ach und was soll das sein Mr. 007?


----------



## Captain Jack (6. November 2009)

Guild Wars 2 ^^, da der erste Teil schon hammer war und immer noch ist ^^


----------



## Totebone (6. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Ach und was soll das sein Mr. 007?



World of Starcraft oder ähnliches... Blizzard hat doch schon gesagt das sie an einem neuen MMO arbeiten


----------



## Bobbysir (6. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Hi, es ist wohl jedem aufgefallen, dass WoW immer einen persönlichen Killer hat.
> 
> AoC
> WAR
> ...




ich glaube pokomon könnte der wow killer werden.
ich finde dieses thema albern.


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> playmobil world online
> anyone?


Du hast mir grade meinen tag gerettet!
Das wird sicher der brüller, wann kommt das den nun endlich raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (6. November 2009)

gabs nichtmal ein Projekt von Nintendo namens "Pokémon World" ?^^


----------



## Magexe (6. November 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> ich glaube pokomon könnte der wow killer werden.
> ich finde dieses thema albern.



Google mal nach Pokemon World Online....
an tagen wenn garnix geht is das der lebensretter xD 
Pokemon als mmo hat was ^^

@Totebone, bon nintendo selbst isses nicht, sondern von free codern ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

*The return of Tetris!
(when bricks collide)*

Erstellen sie ihren Char als folgende  Rassen:

Stab, Quadrat, Winkel, usw.

Nutzen sie ihre Fähigkeiten wie drehen und beschleunigen

kämpfen sie sich Linie um Linie durch die angreifenden Wellen.

Ein Erlebnis, dass sie nie vergessen werden.
jetzt in hochauflösender 16 Farben Graphik
unterstützt Auflösungen bis 640 zu 480


----------



## Terinder (6. November 2009)

Die grössten Königreiche können nur von Innen zerstört werden, oder wie ging der Spruch nochmal?


----------



## Kyanora (6. November 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich spiele seit WOW Beta und ich habe jeden dieser vermeintlichen "Wow Killer" daheim stehen und gespielt. Keines hat auch nur Ansatzweise dieses Gefühl in mir ausgelöst. Alle sind einfach nur kopiert oder einfach schlicht und ergreifend für die Tonne was Steuerung, Bugs etc. angeht.

Diese japanischen Free2Play sind zwar ganz nett, aber auf Dauer Grinding etc. muss man halt stehen.

Jeder soll spielen was ihm gefällt und ich möchte auch hier jetzt kein Game als schlecht hinstellen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *The return of Tetris!
> (when bricks collide)*
> 
> Erstellen sie ihren Char als folgende  Rassen:
> ...



das erinnert mich grad an die neue heldenklasse
Der Klotz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seracta (6. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> World of Starcraft oder ähnliches... Blizzard hat doch schon gesagt das sie an einem neuen MMO arbeiten



Definitiv nicht World of Starcraft!!!

Sie haben gesagt, dass sie an einem Next gen MMO arbeiten, welches mit den anderen drei Universen (Starcraft,Warcraft,Diablo) NICHTS zu tun hat.

Sprich spekulieren kannste da gar nix, weil die erst mal ne komplett neue Story sich ausdenken müssen.


----------



## Enrico300 (6. November 2009)

Aion, Hdro und Aoc( seit es gepatcht wurde) sind sehr gute Spiele!
WoW Killer wird Blizzard selber sein.


----------



## Benegeserit (6. November 2009)

_das erinnert mich grad an die neue heldenklasse
Der Klotz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _ 

muss grad so lachen XD

ich denke dass -> *Star Wars the old republic*
das ding wird, also das mega imba blub mmorpg von morgen (erinnert euch an meine worte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (6. November 2009)

2010 kommt Final Fantasy XIV.

Das wird der Killer.


----------



## Bobbysir (6. November 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Aion, Hdro und Aoc( seit es gepatcht wurde) sind sehr gute Spiele!
> WoW Killer wird Blizzard selber sein.




geh einfach mal ein paar themen runter, da ist schon ein thema wegen wow
und das es doch so schlecht ist, schreib darein !
schlimm immer dieses geheule.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Naja .... dafür Warteschlangen vor den Servern


Die offenbar nur noch in deinem Kopf existieren..


Totebone schrieb:


> Und 100mal Wiederholel Quest damit grinden mehr Ep bringt ^^



Das problem ist nicht die menge der Quests, sondern, dass die EP-Belohnungen viel zu niedrig sind und dadurch questen 1 sinnlos wird und 2 nichr ausreicht

Aber das wird doch eh wieder nur ein flamewar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer hat behauptet Aion wird ein WoW-Killer?


----------



## Seracta (6. November 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> geh einfach mal ein paar themen runter, da ist schon ein thema wegen wow
> und das es doch so schlecht ist, schreib darein !
> schlimm immer dieses geheule.



Er hat doch in keinster Weise gesagt, dass WoW so schlecht ist!

Es ist einfach so dass Blizzard selbst WoW-killer sein wird, weils sonst niemand anderes schaffen wird.

WoW hat nun mal 12 mio Kunden und das ist ja wohl die Messlatte. Erst ein Spiel, dass mehr Kunden als WoW hat wird der WoW Killer sein.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> SWTOR!


Womit du alle, heuler und andere Wesen, aus diesem Forum, dazu bewegst es sich anzuschauen, na da wird der erste Monat auch spassig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mykeeper (6. November 2009)

*hust* Item... ähhh... "Pet-Show" *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aion sollte niemals ein WoW-Killer sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyshra (6. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Naja .... dafür Warteschlangen vor den Servern
> Und 100mal Wiederholel Quest damit grinden mehr Ep bringt ^^



Du bist einer, der eventuell nur die erste Woche gespielt hat....Immoment gibt es keinerlei Warteschlangen oder ähnliches...also seih still!:>


----------



## Kindgenius (6. November 2009)

Hello Kitty Online.


Erstelle dir einen eigenen Kitty! 

Entdecke die riesige Welt in deinem Browser und lerne neue Freunde kennen!

Verdien dein eigenes Kittyeuro und bau dir ein hübsches Haus mit Garten! 

Das Spiel hat zwar keinen weiteren Sinn, aber es macht Spass!


----------



## Totebone (6. November 2009)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Du bist einer, der eventuell nur die erste Woche gespielt hat....Immoment gibt es keinerlei Warteschlangen oder ähnliches...also seih still!:>



Ich hab den gesammten Freimonat gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (6. November 2009)

Es wird so schnell kein KILLER MMO geben das WoW das Wasser reichen kann, und Blizz wird auch nur andere MMO´s machen die eine andere Zielgruppe hat (zumindest teilweise) sonst schneiden se sich ja ins eigene Fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phant0m (6. November 2009)

der wow-killer wird der blizzard item shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrox09 (6. November 2009)

feyja schrieb:


> für mich ist aion immernoch das beste Spiel auf den Markt.
> - Sauviel zu entdecken
> - Anspruchsvolle Instanzen
> - PvPPvE und keine BG's die schon bei 5 mal kein Spass machen
> ...


L.O.L. !


----------



## _Flare_ (6. November 2009)

Weder WAR noch Aion oder AoC (lol) können WoW auch nur im Geringsten wirklich das Wasser reichen und die "ganze" Comm. "abwerben" - ich denke mit Diablo 3 werden viele Leute umsteigen, jedoch wird WoW in absehbarer Zeit sicher nicht in eine Krise stürzen, dazu ist das Spielprinzip einfach zu fesselnd und wenn es nicht der Content oder PvP ist ... dann ist es die Gilde.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ich hab den gesammten Freimonat gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann solltest du aber wissen, dass es keine warteschlangen mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Diablo 3...


- ! -

Jopp, so wird es zumindest aus meiner Sicht sein.

-----

Aber mal im Ernst... WoW ist noch keine CashCow sondern der leuchtende Stern des blizzardschen Himmels. Da wird noch so viel investiert - bis da die Abschöpfung eintritt vergehen noch Jahre.

Ich kann mir momentan nicht vorstellen, dass ein Konkurrent in der Lage wäre WoW vom Markt zu drängen.


----------



## Manotis (6. November 2009)

Hm also glaube irgendwie nicht mehr an einen WoW-Killer. Zumindest nicht in den nächsten 3 Jahren. Sicher hat the Old Republic Potenzial aber das hatten Aoc, War und Aion doch eigentlich auch oder etwa nicht? Aber leider hatten sie alle nicht das nötige Potezial um über längere Zeit eine große Anzahl von Spielern zu fesseln. The Old Republic wird dann kurz vor Release auch wohl wieder wahnsinnig gehyped werden, von wegen WoWkiller und so aber im Endeffekt wird es über 1 Million Spieler, die es auch wirklich über einen längeren Zeitraum spielen, und nicht gleich wieder abhauen nach dem Freimonat, nicht hinauskommen. Blizzard wird WoW wohl auch nicht selbst killen zumindest nicht durch ein eigenes Spiel damit schaden sie sich ja selbst. Es würde denen nie gelingen ihre gesamte Spielerschaft von WoW zu ihrem neuen MMO wegzulocken. Denke eher die werden versuchen noch mehr Geld aus WoW zu quätschen, mit dem neuen Add on dann noch ein bisschen an der Grafik drehen, (auch wenn das mit der Uraltengine eher nicht der Burner werden wird aber mal schauen) ein paar neue nette Features einbauen vllt. geklauter Art, vllt. auch eigene Ideen, und dann können sie ihre WoWabonenntenzahlen wohl noch weiter ausbauen. Denke das neue Blizzard MMO soll ein komplett neues Puplikum ansprechen. Es müsste eigentlich ihr Bestreben sein ihre momentanen Spieler nicht auf ein eigenes Produkt umzulenken sondern eher ein komplett neues möglichst breites Publikum anzusprechen also im Idealfall weitere neue 11 Millionen, denn ob ich jetzt WoW oder MMO X von Blizzard Spiele dürfte denen ja egal sein das ändert nichts an den Gesamtspielerzahlen und darum gehe ich davon aus, dass das neue Blizzard MMO WoWspieler oder Spieler anderer MMOs gar nicht so sehr ansprechen soll sondern eher die bereits genannte neue Zielgruppe. Ist selbstverständlich alles rein spekulativ was ich hier schreibe und wie sich der MMO-Markt wirklich entwickeln wird das werden wohl die nächsten Jahre zeigen also Abwarten ist angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thimothy (6. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Hi, es ist wohl jedem aufgefallen, dass WoW immer einen persönlichen Killer hat.
> 
> AoC
> WAR
> ...



WOW killer ?? 
kann ich mir net vorstellen! net aion.


Und warum " Der -->nächste<-- WOW killer ? WOW giebts doch noch, oder ?


----------



## B!$HØþH (6. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> da BLizzard ein next generation MMO angekündigt hat denke ich wird das auch der WoW killer sein, Blizzard könnte zudem langsam versuchen WoW zu zerstören (Pet-Shop etc.) um die Leute zu ihrem neuen Spiel (World of Starcraft denk ich mal) zu bringen.




Es wird ein neues Universum und nicht mit einem vorhanden blizz universium zu tun haben  

News lesen ftw =)


----------



## Manotis (6. November 2009)

> WOW killer ??
> kann ich mir net vorstellen! net aion.
> 
> 
> Und warum " Der -->nächste<-- WOW killer ? WOW giebts doch noch, oder ?



Damit meint der TE ersteller wohl das Spiel was als solcher gehandelt wird^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Ach und was soll das sein Mr. 007?




Ehm weiß vll keiner?


----------



## Totebone (6. November 2009)

B!$HØþH schrieb:


> Es wird ein neues Universum und nicht mit einem vorhanden blizz universium zu tun haben
> 
> News lesen ftw =)



sry aber auf solche infos von blizzard kann man nicht mehr setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







Spekulation:  Blizzard hat ja noch ein halb-fertiges game namens Starcraft: Ghost    könnte ne tolle vorlage sein.


----------



## Ykon (6. November 2009)

Der Programmierer, der das Spiel erstellt, das WoW vom 1. Platz kicken wird, muss erst geboren werden.


----------



## Frankensoldat (6. November 2009)

Es wird kein Spiel so schnell kommen das es gegen WoW aufnehmen kann. Leider :-(


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (6. November 2009)

Da blizzard wie man zb an ICC mit dem avoidance debuff sieht probleme mit den zu hohen stats hat wird iwann nach cataclysm ein tolles spiel namens wow 2 rauskommen womit alle neu lvln müssten bzw bessere grafik und und und.....

oder es wird einfach mal ein generelles grafik update geben wasich aber bezweifle da schon bei dieser miesen egine bei ony wema adds bombt gleich ma 2-3 leute disc bekommen im 25er weils das i-net nicht packt dieses farbspektakel ^^


----------



## Manotis (6. November 2009)

Also Ein WoW 2 solls nicht werden meinte Blizzard und die Grafikverbesserungen sind für Cataclysm geplant wobei die nicht viel bringen wenn man nicht eine neue Engine einführt und das wird wohl doch ein bisschen viel Aufwand..


----------



## Powerflower (6. November 2009)

hmm quasi jedes spiel das neu auf den markt kommt kann wow "killen" ist bei jedem so ich legs erstmal zurseite wenn starcraft 2 raus ist.
aber richtig killen? geht glaube ich nicht weil next gen mmo heist nicht neu das könnte auch heisen dass blizzard vorhat nochmehr an der grafik zu schrauben und das als patch rauszubringen


----------



## DenniBoy16 (6. November 2009)

wow killer?
ganz einfach wow hat keinen killer
viele millionen (gerade net die genaue zahl gefunden) spieler sprechen ne eindeutige sprache

und aion ist auch nicht wirklich DER hammer
habs bei nem kumpel gesehen und muss sagen das einzige was wirklich besser ist ist das pvp aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## Bllademaster (6. November 2009)

da ich schon mit wow aufgehört hab wirds kein wow killer aber naja ein langeweile killer "Borderlands" ^^


----------



## Zapler (6. November 2009)

Wow killt sich gerade selbst vorallem mit dem Itemshop (auch wen ihr euch die ganze zeit sagt das der nie Items verkaufen wird die einen Bonus bringen)^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. November 2009)

Ein allgemeinen WoW killer wird es nicht geben, ein Wow spieler der WoW liebt wird es nicht stehen lassen auser für ein WoW zwei, ist doch das selbe wie im fußball.

Für mich persöhnlich, seit der ersten ankündigung und besonders seit dem ersten Szenen wo man sieht wie gespräche und Story laufen SWTOR, und das noch bevor AIon da war.

Das ist für mich nicht nur der persöhnliche WoW killer (das war die Community schon und blizzard jetzt mit ihren pet shop) sondern der allgemeine MMO killer.

Es verbindet endlich das was ich in einem MMO will, Dichte Story und Offline feeling in Online form, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, für leute denen so was egal ist uninteressant, für Regelmässige Offline rollenspieler aber der himmel auf erden.

Aber einen WoW killer wird es nie geben, selbst DAOC hat sich mit den addons selber ins bein geschossen und viele spieler verloren, drotzdem hat es noch ne ganze weile gelebt bzw lebt immer noch, aber einen Persöhnlichen gibt es immer, und das ist gut so, es gibt kein Ultra spiel, und WoW ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Xeith (6. November 2009)

ich freu mich nicht auf Star Wars The Old Republic, Videos habens versaut


----------



## Fabian22244 (6. November 2009)

hello kitty zerstört wow xD


----------



## Urbulgrokash (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das erinnert mich grad an die neue heldenklasse
> Der Klotz
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrPcFIfLfDs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird ganz klar Klotz Online!


----------



## Mystiksitara (6. November 2009)

Totgesagte leben länger :-D

Es wird keinen WoW Killer geben, gab schon Zuviele, denen man es nachsagte.
Blizz selber kann WoW killen, wenn man vom killen sprechen kann, ich geh davon aus, das es immer Server geben wird wo man WoW zocken kann und auch Pets über den Itemshop läuten das Ende von WoW nicht ein, da Pets keine Spielvorteile schaffen :-)


----------



## FuGhi (6. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen wirklichen WoW Killer geben wird.
Warcraft war doch mit einer der ersten MMO, die sich gut "klarmachen" und publik machen konnten. Später kamen immer mehr neue Online Spiele raus. 
Keiner konnte es ablösen, aber es gab doch immer welche die "abgesprungen" sind. Zwar bemerkte man das nicht, weil in WoW ja auch immer mehr neue kamen.
Doch aber wird sich die Spieler vielleicht mehr in Zukunft "Verteilen", was Online Spiele betrifft.
Daher sollte es wohl eher "Killer Spiel*E*" heißen.

Wäre Herr der Ringe Online zuerst rausgekommen damals, wäre das vielleicht das heutige WoW...


btw:
Mein persönliches Killerspiel, dürfte Star Wars werden. Freue ich mich schon drauf =)
Rest ist mir Latte. Langsam kommen so viele Online Spiele, da hat bald jeder seine Bedürfnisse gedeckt, die er selbst haben will


----------



## xerkxes (6. November 2009)

WoW hat die selbe Position im MMO-Markt inne wie Windows bei Betriebssystemen.

Es werden sehr viele Leute sagen, dass Windows nicht das beste Betriebssystem auf dem Markt ist. Allerdings hat es durch Marktstrategien, Benutzerfreundlichkeit und look and feel eine derartige Verbreitung erreicht, dass es für die meisten seiner Nutzer einfach nicht wegzudenken ist. Diese Leute bleiben bei Windows selbst wenn sie es einmal in der Woche neu installieren müssten, weil irgendwas nicht funktioniert. Die meisten Benutzer kämen mit einer Umstellung auch gar nicht klar, weil sie sich so an die Funktionen von Windows gewöhnt haben.


----------



## Gromthar (6. November 2009)

Jede Woche, jeden Monat, bei jedem angekündigen MMO wird die obligatorische Frage gestellt ob es das Potential zu einem "WoW-Killer" hat. Ich habe die Antwort für euch:

WoW wird nichts so schnell "killen"! Das kuriose dabei ist, dass das Spiel selbst noch nicht einmal gut ist. Die Community ist mitunter die schlechteste die mir jemals begenete, die Grafik ist mehr als nur veraltet, das Gameplay ist behebig um mehr mit einem Hack&Slay á la Diablo zu vergleichen, die Raids sind frustierend langweilig und die grandiose Itemspirale sowie der dazu gehörende Sammeltrieb sind nichts weiteres als Ergotherapie für Langweiler. Hinzu kommen die Mikrotransaktionen für allen möglichen Mist, wobei der Kunde noch nicht einmal merkt das er gemolken wird wie ein borniertes Rind, dass sich lieber beschwert, ein komisches Gesicht macht und weiterhin zahlt statt den Account zu künden und sich ein Spiel zu suchen das weitaus mehr zu bieten hat. Blizzard ist einfach genial, denn niemand verarscht den Kunden mehr und bekommt ungleich mehr an Geld dafür.

Es gibt bereits jetzt sehr viele sehr gute Onlinespiele da draußen und es werden stetig mehr. Es braucht keinen "WoW-Killer" um euch von diesem Ding zu lösen. Für mich ist WoW bereits gestorben als es noch nicht einmal erschienen ist. EvE Online sei dank.


----------



## evalux (6. November 2009)

WoW ist ein Spiel , wie es nur einmal alle 10 Jahre rauskommt. Am ehesten ist es in dieser Hinsicht mit Doom vergleichbar, welches sich ja 15 Milionen mal verkaufte. Und welches Spiel war der Doom-Killer ? Quake ? Unreal ? Unreal Tournament ? Half-Life ? Counterstrike ?

Die Frage ist für mich eher, in welche Richtung ein WoW-Killer gehen soll. Zu Doom-Zeiten war klar, dass alles über die bessere Grafik-Engine lief. Das ist inzwischen eher zweitrangig.


----------



## Snowhawk (6. November 2009)

Wer will eigentlich nen WOW-killer zocken?
Ein WOW-Killer müsste das Gleiche bieten, mit dem die derzeitigen Spieler zufrieden sind bei WOW.
Doch wer von uns will das schon?

Ich bin doch genau deshalb von WOW weg, weil mir die ganze Entwicklung gegen den Strich ging. Sprich, der WOW-Killer wird sicher kein MMO was mir zusagen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zur Zeit seh ich persönlich EvE Online als WOW-Killer an... weil ich das Spiel unglaublich mag und es absolut kein Ende der Fahnenstange gib  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Angst: Nur weil einigen EvE Online zu komplex ist, soll CCP es ja nicht zu nem "WOW-Kiler" Umbauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will keinen WOW-Killer zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logeras (7. November 2009)

Es wird höchstens einen Aion-Killer geben. Das wird mit 100% iger Sicherheit Tera-Online sein. Von der Grafik und Gameplay kann sich selbst Aion noch ne Scheibe von abschneiden .  http://tera-online.com/media/videos.php


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (7. November 2009)

feyja schrieb:


> für mich ist aion immernoch das beste Spiel auf den Markt.
> - Sauviel zu entdecken
> - Anspruchsvolle Instanzen
> - PvPPvE und keine BG's die schon bei 5 mal kein Spass machen
> ...



Jaja, der Aion-Hype halt.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (7. November 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Wow killt sich gerade selbst vorallem mit dem Itemshop (auch wen ihr euch die ganze zeit sagt das der nie Items verkaufen wird die einen Bonus bringen)^^


Das Gefühl hab ich auch. Praktisch machen sie Platz für ein neues anständiges MMO nach anfänglichem Rezept des Start-WoW. 

Aber hey, liegt es an mir oder was anderem, daß ich nicht so viel enttäuschte Stimmen über Aion lese, wie bei AOC und Warhammer ?


----------



## rovdyr (7. November 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Aber hey, liegt es an mir oder was anderem, daß ich nicht so viel enttäuschte Stimmen über Aion lese, wie bei AOC und Warhammer ?



Das kommt noch, keine Angst.


----------



## Yaglan (7. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Die offenbar nur noch in deinem Kopf existieren..
> 
> 
> Das problem ist nicht die menge der Quests, sondern, dass die EP-Belohnungen viel zu niedrig sind und dadurch questen 1 sinnlos wird und 2 nichr ausreicht
> ...




Äh wer hat behauptet Aion wird ein WoW Killer? Sag mal willste uns verarschen? ich will nicht wissen wer damit alles genau angekommen ist aber die Foren sind Voll mit solchen Deppen. Dann von den Firmen von denen die da Arbeiten. Dummerweise habe ich das auch bei Bioware erlebt wo die mir das gesagt hat das es SW TOR wird. 

Aber Aion das sind sehr viele die das gesagt haben.


----------



## Yaglan (7. November 2009)

Xeith schrieb:


> ich freu mich nicht auf Star Wars The Old Republic, Videos habens versaut




Lass mich raten so ein Grafik freak? 

Für mich ist Grafik nicht alles. Eine grafik sollte so bleiben wie sie ist und nicht Später noch dran rumspillen. Ein beispiel ist hier WoW. Du brauchst schon teilweise einen Hammer Rechner um keine DCs mehr zu haben. 

Ich spreche jetzt mal nicht von WoW killer sondern das was mein Interesse geweckt hat. Und das war The Old Republik.

Das spiel spricht schonmal 2Ziel gruppen an. Das sind einmal die Starwars Fans und die fans der BioWare spiele. 

Das Questsystem wird man in den vorigen spielen wieder ergekken wie Masseffect oder Dragon Age. Wer daran seine Freude hatte wird auch in SW Tor seine Freude haben.


----------



## Stancer (7. November 2009)

Die meisten "WoW Killer" rufer kommen doch selber aus der WoW Ecke, weil sie in WoW gelangweilt sind und sich von dem neuen ein WoW2 erhoffen.

Ich meine man muss sich nur mal an "Darkfall" erinnern. Wie sehr hat die (vor allem WoW Spieler) dieses Spiel gehyped ? Obwohl von Anfang an klar war, das es noch nicht mal Ansatzweise in die Richtung geht. Jeder, der sich nur etwas darüber informiert hat wusste genau, das sich das Spiel mehr an Ex-UO und Anarchy Online-Spieler richtet.
Trotzdem haben sie ihr "WoW Killer" geschrei von sich gegeben und bei Release war das geheule gross. Kann mich an unzählige erinnern, die bereits wenige Stunden nach dem Erwerb des Spiels, dieses zum Verkauf angeboten haben, weil es eben nicht wie "WoW ist" !!!

In Zukunft wird sich das nicht ändern aber irgendwann kapieren die Spieler vielleicht, das letzten Endes nicht Spieler wie Daoc, EVE oder Darkfall die "Exoten" sind, sondern eigentlich die wirklichen MMORPG und WoW nur ein "Exot" !


----------



## Solmyr62 (7. November 2009)

Ganz genau!

Jedes halbwegs interessant erscheinende Spiel wird von gewissen Gruppen als WoW-Killer erhoben, aber nur, um es dann Stück für Stück zu demolieren. Das nennt man einen Popanz. Durchschaubare Strategie. Die WoW-Community wird immer mehr zu einem Fall für den Psychologen. 

Vielen Spieler ist die Möglichkeit, ob ein Spiel ein WoW-Killer ist oder sein könnte, völlig piepenhagen. Wenn ein neues MMORPG erscheint, das einen bindet, ist die Entwicklung eines anderen älteren vollkommen belanglos. Ob WoW seinen 15 millionten Farmchinesen feiert oder bedauerlicherweise Server zusammen legen muss... wayne interessierts?


----------



## Teal (7. November 2009)

Vom Hype her würde ich sagen: Erst Star Trek Online, dann Star Wars - The Old Republic (da es hier ja noch keinen Releasetermin gibt).


----------



## Stancer (8. November 2009)

Star Trek online eher weniger aber SW : TOR wird extrem gehyped, ebenfalls enorm aus der WoW Ecke und man verspricht sich schon den Messiahs. Dabei ist über TOR noch so gut wie gar nichts bekannt. Ok Klassen und ein paar Features weiss man aber Gameplay weiss man 0,0 drüber. Dennoch versprechen sich viele wieder genau das davon, was sie vorher von AoC, WAR oder Aion erwartet haben.... ein WoW2 !

Wer sich aber mal halbwegs mit der Firma Bioware auseinander setzt sollte wissen, das die sich nicht auf "Massenmarkt" spezialisiert haben. Alle Bioware Titel glänzen vor allem durch eines : Enorm dichte Atmosphäre und enorme Spieltiefe ! Und ich bezweifel, das die nun von ihrer Linie abweichen und versuchen dies in ein Massenprodukt reinzupressen, sowas geht nämlich nicht. In allen Bioware Titeln wurde der enorme Spielspass nicht durch Items geschaffen, sondern durch die enorm geniale Story. Alles war so genial erzählt. Es war als wenn man ein enorm spannendes Buch liest.

Massenmarkt bedeutet aber immer Oberflächlichkeit, denn das Spiel muss auch für die "Casuals" spielbar bleiben, die nicht so viel Zeit haben. Man muss sich schnell zurecht finden und das System darf nicht komplex sein, da man dann ja zu lange brauchen würde, dieses zu erlernen. Solche Sachen sind für mich in einem Bioware-Spiel unvereinbar. Z.b. hab ich ewig gebraucht um in Baldurs Gate das Forgotten Realm Regelwerk voll zu verstehen. Wollte man das Spiel aber auf hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielen kam man nicht drum rum das Regelwerk zu lernen.

Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt Bioware bleibt der Linie treu. Ein Massenmarktprodukt würde dem Ansehen von Bioware ziemlich schaden.


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wer sich aber mal halbwegs mit der Firma Bioware auseinander setzt sollte wissen, das die sich nicht auf "Massenmarkt" spezialisiert haben.



Ja klar, deswegen knabbern sie auch am Hungertuch und haben so geringe Verkaufszahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bioware setzt definitiv auf den Massenmarkt. Das heisst ja nicht automatisch, dass das Ergebnis schlecht sein muss.

Ein MMO ist aber etwas anderes als ein Singleplayerspiel. Hier ist die eigentlich Stärke doch eher, dass die Spieler das Geschehen bestimmen.
Wenn ich einfach nur eine vorgefertigte Story nachspielen will brauche ich kein MMO. Da wäre schon ein Multiplayer für 4-5 Leute mehr als genug.


----------



## Tzeentch (8. November 2009)

Ich finde lotro ist mein persoenlicher wow killer.

es muss doch jeder selbst fuer sich entscheiden was er zockt. und wenn 100 millionen leute wow zocken ist wow fuer mich persoenlich trotzdem noch kein super spiel.

wow wird einfach sehr lange zeit nicht verschwinden da blizzard monatlich mehr als genug kohle hat um immer wieder neues einzubauen ohne sich gedanken zu machen ob evtl mal 100000 spieler aufhoeren. dafuer kommen vielleicht auch wieder 200000 neue die genau auf so was gewartet haben. 

wenns nach den foren geht muessten jetzt (wo es die pets gibt oder der fraktionswechsel oder *insert random shit here*) 80 % wieder mal aufhoeren zu zocken weils das alles mehr als scheisse ist.

aber die normalen spieler die das spiel evtl (solls noch geben) noch spielen um zu spielen und nicht um uber roxxor zu sein (bzw das game als lebensinhalt ansehen) sind meistens gar nicht in den foren aktiv.

es gibt genug mmo´s auf dem markt die alle ihre fangemeinde haben (lotro, aoc, daoc, eq 1, eq2, uo, war, ...) und ich wette das die spieler es alle so sehen das ihr game der wow killer ist.

und ein mmo muss nicht millionen spieler haben um zu bestehen. lieber eine kleine aber gute community wie 20 mio. spieler und foren in denen 99% nur geflamt und geheult wird.

cya all in LOTRO. Dem WOW Killer spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (8. November 2009)

SWTOR wird sicher interessant, ich denke aber dass die auf lange Sicht ein Problem haben: sie bringen gute Story als Hauptverkaufsargument, aber es ist nicht möglich schneller Story zu produzieren als die Spieler sie konsumieren. Also geben sie den Spielern irgendwann entweder dämliche Timesinks zu futtern, wie sonst überall oder sie kriegen halt keine Abogebühren mehr.


Bei GW2 bin ich sehr optimistisch, dass es ein Kracher wird. Der erste Teil war sicher kein klassisches MMORPG aber auf seine eigene Art doch ziemlich genial und im Gegensatz zu dem anderen großen Titeln kein Versuch irgendwie WoW nachzumachen. Dazu Gebührenfrei - was will man mehr?


----------



## Stancer (9. November 2009)

Naja die Spieler hier behaupten ja immer, das sie so viel Wert auf Story legen und sich dadurch so sehr von den Asiaten unterscheiden. Aber wer liest Questtexte wirklich ? Wohl kaum einer, selbst wenn es ne Quest aus der Hauptstory ist.

Das hat aber einfach was mit der Mentalität zu tun und natürlich mit dem Faktor, das einem das Questlog eh sagt was man machen muss und das in nu 1 Satz. Leider sehen viele in einem MMORPG nur noch einen virtuellen Schwanzvergleich und da bleibt gar keine Zeit zum Questtexte zu lesen. In den 2min könnte der Nachbar ja 50EP machen und der hätte dann nen Vorsprung..... tjo so ist in etwa die Denkweise.
Aber genau das ist ja auch irgendwie der Witz an der Sache : Baut man Questtexte ein werden sie nicht gelesen, lässt man sie weg beschweren sich die Spieler, das das Spiel nen Grinder sei....

Das eigentliche, worum es in einem MMORPG geht ist in Mainstream MMORPG nicht mehr vorhanden. Da geht es nur noch um "Ich bin besser als du".


----------



## HMC-Pretender (9. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja die Spieler hier behaupten ja immer, das sie so viel Wert auf Story legen und sich dadurch so sehr von den Asiaten unterscheiden. Aber wer liest Questtexte wirklich ? Wohl kaum einer, selbst wenn es ne Quest aus der Hauptstory ist.



Also ich lese sie zumindest beim ersten mal immer. Viele die ich kenne tun das auch. Vielelicht nicht die Mehrheit der Spieler aber schon ein spürbarer Anteil würde ich schätzen.


----------



## Snowhawk (11. November 2009)

Die Trekkies sollten lieber Eve Online zocken und dort eine Federation bauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pausen.org (11. November 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Die Trekkies sollten lieber Eve Online zocken und dort eine Federation bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vom gameplay her ist eve aber so langweilig wie kein 2. spiel
auch wenn es noch so  tierisch innovativ   sein mag

hinzu kommt die tabellenwälzerei wo sich jeder buchhalter wie im 7. himmel fühlt


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. November 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> vom gameplay her ist eve aber so langweilig wie kein 2. spiel



Stimmt - wenn man gewohnt ist,  durch das ganze Spiel hindurch an die Hand genommen zu werden und Angst hat im PvP einzusteigen, weil man ja ein Schiff verlieren könnte - ja, dann kann es sehr schnell langweilig.


----------



## kowski der Hüter (12. November 2009)

Star Wars: The Old Republic wird ist der größte Hoffnungsträger IMO.

Der Entwickler Bioware steht für Qualität, Star Wars zieht immer und durch KOTOR 1 und 2 hat dieses Setting bereits eine große Fangemeinde.

Mir scheint Bioware auch für hohe Verkaufszahlen alles richtig zu machen - sie sprechen casual gamer und Singleplayer besonders an. Außerdem Leute die Stories lieben.

Für mich als "hardcore MMORPGler" ist das zwar nicht so vielversprechend, aber ich denke SW-TOR macht zumindest am Anfang allen Spaß.
Was im Endgame kommen wird, muss man abwarten.

Hab grad gelesen, dass AION 1 Mio mal in EU und USA verkauft wurde - dann sollte SW-TOR mindestens 2 Mio Abonnenten schaffen. Theoretisch kann man sich natürlich auch Verkaufszahlen wie WoW vorstellen, aber da muss dann schon alles zusammen passen.


----------

